
The FCC ratified Wi-Fi 6E this morning - ksec
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/the-fcc-ratified-wi-fi-6e-this-morning/
======
ksec
I just wanted to point out the Headline is slightly clickbaity, since WiFi 6E
has nothing to do with FCC, the brand belongs to the Wi-Fi Alliance.

What FCC did however was ratified the 6Ghz Spectrum for unlicensed use in the
USA.

